# Guess the spot?



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

This was a pic from sat am,where were we?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

no pictue there


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Give us a hint...?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry can't get the pic up.Will try later  well I got it what a pain,took 7 tries????


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio river!!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The picture is there now, sure looks foggy.
From the look on his face that is either some really bad coffee or someone farted.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

looks like your in the pokey????


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Easy, ever since we fished together & I attached a GPS tracking device under your boat seat...  
It's just out of New Richmond. On one of my spots  I began to post this earlier today, but the elec company decided to change something on a line & cut the juice off for about 30 sec- 1 minute. Too bad as I was burning a CD & also had to reset all the digital clocks  Of course it was prior to me hitting submit on my post too.

Anyway, you're going to be singing the "Cracked Guides Blues" if you continue to put your hooks in them. Put the hooks in the foot of the guide, not the guide or you will be cracking them. One way to check for them to see if they're damaged (other than frayed line or lost fish) is to take a cotton ball or even tissue paper & rub it around the guide to check for places it sticks.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

You guys are right big O.Jim you are right about the guides,old habits are hard to break.This is the 3rd time we have been out where we could not see more than 50ft in any direction.Good thing we were not going fast,came on another boat real fast.I think it kinda freeked us all out,thank god for gps mapping!!!I know what I will be doing tonight-checking under my seats


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a cool picture truck


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been in that spot alot of times on the river and got turned around a couple of times in that situation as well. It can be really scary. I guess I should probably go to a gps.

Larry


----------

